# BJJ Blue belt instructors



## Shogun (Oct 28, 2004)

I know that in BJJ, a blue belt is a coach, but cant rank students. But that is all I know about what exactly a blue belt is entitled to. Pedro Sauer's affilliate blue belts are instructors all around the USA.
More info on Blue belts?


----------



## gusano (Oct 29, 2004)

At any rank other than blackbelt, you can only do what your professor allows you to do. Being a bluebelt or any other does not automatically make you a coach. If your professor authorizes you to be a coach then you are. Officially, only blackbelts may award rank. I was authorized by my Professor to have my own academy and instruct as a bluebelt. I am now a purple and he also allows me to award rank, in that I tell him who I want to promote and he then presents the promotion. The exact procedure can vary from association to association.Hope this helps a little.
Regards,
CA


----------



## grappling_mandala (Oct 30, 2004)

+1 for the above reply


----------



## Shogun (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. I have seen BJJ purple belt instructors awarding rank without the discretion of a black belt so I was curious. Its the same in Ninjutsu. at 1st black one can teach but only at the discretion of a 5th black or higher.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 4, 2004)

OK, then what about belt stripe ranks? do these work just like solid ranks, or do assistant instructors award these?


----------



## gusano (Nov 7, 2004)

I think thst if you are an instructor below blackbelt, you can only do what your blackbelt instructor authorizes, in regards to promotions.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 8, 2004)

In the place where I trained at for a while, The instructor was a blue belt (he is now purple) he awarded stripes on the white belt and the students had to test with his instructor when they got their blue belts.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 8, 2004)

Basically, everything an under-instructor does is up to the black belt they study under......makes sense.


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello. There is no rule or rules for rewarding ranks and belts. Everyone has there own ways of doing things. We should not criticze others if they do things different. In BBj a blue belt has been training a long time and could be equal to a black belt in another system. What is right for the their school is right,but maybe not for yours. Most BBj takes 10 years to get a black belt. How long does it take in yours? Many are only two -five years. Who right?..all......Aloha for the next 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 28, 2004)

Kinda confused, did you ask about my BJJ school? there is something seriously wrong if someone gets a BJJ BB in two years. plus its never happened. BJ Penn and Lloyd Irvin got there BB in about 4 years, but there rank system was based on competition, and they practiced 6-7 days a week. If you were asking about how long it takes in the other arts I practice then (give or take) Shin ryu Aiki = 12 years, Bujinkan Taijutsu = 3-6 years.


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, I guess there is no hard rules in the martial art world. Anyone can teach and promote? Who is to say that is right or wrong for them? Everyone has there own requirements. Guess it is OK? ...aloha


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 3, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello. There is no rule or rules for rewarding ranks and belts. Everyone has there own ways of doing things. We should not criticze others if they do things different. In BBj a blue belt has been training a long time and could be equal to a black belt in another system. What is right for the their school is right,but maybe not for yours. Most BBj takes 10 years to get a black belt. How long does it take in yours? Many are only two -five years. Who right?..all......Aloha for the next 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!




Sometimes it takes longer.  Personally I have been training in BJJ for 11 years.  I am a very part time participant but managed a 2nd degree purple.

I would see guys that had taken 7years to get up to Purple 2 stripe then in 3 years there are black belt.  It depends.  I feel the longer and better you are practicing will get you to your goal faster.

I was a blue belt for over 5 years. I would tap a purple occassionally and not get a stripe but still I was learning.  I think promotions are over-rated.  Keep practicing, you will eventually get better.  Promotions will come. Try to train with a person more advanced than you that way you see what you need to work on.

Choke'em out


----------



## rutherford (Mar 3, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Its the same in Ninjutsu. at 1st black one can teach but only at the discretion of a 5th black or higher.


 
This is not exactly true, but also not totally relevant to the thread.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 3, 2006)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> In the place where I trained at for a while, The instructor was a blue belt (he is now purple) he awarded stripes on the white belt and the students had to test with his instructor when they got their blue belts.


This is how it's done in the BJJ org in which I belong


----------



## Shogun (Mar 3, 2006)

> This is not exactly true, but also not totally relevant to the thread.


 
this thread is really old. I now teach the beginners at my Jiu-jitsu school. I am pretty sure that if a Bujinkan shodan were to go and do whatever they wanted regarding rank and stuff, they would be shunned for it.


----------

